# Project Arctic SGP, what can I expcet?



## Sherlock (Sep 19, 2012)

*CPU: I5-3570K*
Mobo: ASUS P8Z77 V (Techpowerup 9.0/10)
Ram: 2X4G Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US (Yes, this is the 30nm OC maniac,techpowerup 9.8/10)
*Cooler: PH-TC14PE_BL*
*GPU: Gigabyte N670-OC-2GD(in SLI, Techpowerup 9.8/10)*
*SSD: Samsung 830 256GB*(Techpowerup 9.5/10, 256 & 512 GB have identical speed specs AFAIK )
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White(Techpowerup 8.9/10, adding 2-4 140mm fans)
*PSU: Seasonic X750 Gold*



Status: Already have CPU/Cooler/SSD/PSU/GPU, waiting for the other parts coming in this Friday.
Accessories(already have):
24X DVD Burner(LG)
Microsoft wired Keyboard & Mouse(USB)
ASUS VG278H 120Hz monitor w/ 3D Vision 2 Kit

This is my plan to get  a SGP(Silent Gaming Platform), goal is for it to be inaudible at idle and not noticeable in game(Battlefield 3). OC Target is about 4.6-4.7Ghz. Might experiment with a windowed panel later.

So is this set-up good? I made sure to read through available reviews everywhere and pick  products with good reviews.

More detailed build & tuning log/benchmarks + Photos to come this weekend.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 25, 2012)

This is my updated system:
CPU: i5-3570K(3.4Ghz stock,3.6Ghz 4 core boost,yet to OC)
Cooler: Phantek PH-TC14PE_BL
Ram: 2 X 4G Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US, DDR3-1866(OC) 9-9-9-24 1T, 1.35V
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z77-V
GPU: Gigabyte N670-OC-2GD (1150Mhz Boost, yet to OC, SLI soon.
Storage: Samsung 830 256GB
Optical: LG 24X DVD burner
PSU: Seasonic X750 Gold
Case Define R4

Pictures:





Enough NT-H1 TIM?





Tail fan & Side fan are Xigmatek XLF-F1454, 1000 rpm, 63.5 rpm, 16 dba, Blue fan w/white LED

Benchmarks:
Ram OC:





SSD:





Mark 11 with stocked CPU and GPU, 1866Mhz Ram already paying off, my highest physics score yet and first P9.1K result.




More photos and benchmarks to come.

Heaven 3.0 run with the stock 1150Mhz GPU.





Tempwise,after a Mark 11 & Heaven 3.0 run back to back.





More Pics to come.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 25, 2012)

I can say you'll really like that PSU, also seems to be coming along nicely.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2012)

Update on my R4: More photos, getting ready to OC the GPU and CPU then SLI over the weekend. Next month I might get some UV Silverstone AP Fans and some cathodes to light em up.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Sep 26, 2012)

good build but please put the 24 pin in the cable managment ruin the estetic and look bad xd


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2012)

Capitan Harlock said:


> good build but please put the 24 pin in the cable managment ruin the estetic and look bad xd



Yeah when I rearrange cables for SLI I will  try to tie most of that thing behind the mobo panel.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great. Nice balanced system. Your 3DMark11 score beats mine and mine is overclocked


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Looks great. Nice balanced system. Your 3DMark11 score beats mine and mine is overclocked



Yeah I learned that 3D Mark 11 loves high Ram speed & tight timing, my 1600 9-9-9-24 kit could only score 7300 on physics, same CPU with the ram OCed to 1866 9-9-9-24 hit 7.8-7.9K pretty easily.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2012)

My Memory is 1866 9-10-9-28 Come to think of it. My memory may have bee at 1600 when I ran the test

No it was 1866.......I just ran it again http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4488851

Anyway that thing is Kicking ass   <-I swear the L is right next to the K  lol


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2012)

Jetster said:


> My Memory is 1866 9-10-9-28 Come to think of it. My memory may have bee at 1600 when I ran the test
> 
> No it was 1866.......I just ran it again http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4488851
> 
> Anyway that thing is licking ass




Just run mine again:
9118 Stretched(I usually run this) I always run this.


8854 Centered(I assume you runned this), Centered->Streched always gives a boost between 300-500 to oveall score it seems.

Finally OCed the GPU, mediocre but I am fine with +101 and 1250 Max Boost, at least the Temp(61C at 50% fan) means I can keep the thing quiet and under 70C during OC.

I finally OCed my card:
Fan=50% stable
Power Limit(112%, max)
TDP=81.7%

Turns out this card is average to slightly below average in OC:
I only did Core first

Core +101 (1081, 1160Boost), getting 3-4 artifacts minmum at 102+, 111+ means instant Heaven crash
Max Boost of 1250 Mhz, +100 from my non-OC max of 1150
At least I know it runs pretty cool and quiet at its max OC(50% fan is completely inaudible in game).

Tomorrow I will do the memory OC and then put the two together.










3D Mark 11







Well, On my  R4 Cable Management redux:

First, I tried to route the entire 24 pin ATX behind the back:





Looks good, however due to the Sata and Power cables going to my backpanel SSD I was unable to close the backpanel in this configuration.

Second, this is my compromise: don't look as good but at least I can close the backpanel and the cable isn't obstructing airflow.





Looks alright? If I didn't remove my HDD cages I would have been able to hide the cables a little better but since I going for max airflow that's less of a priority.


----------

